# my pets :)



## abra (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7WE0owmuBQ

I was going to post pictures but there were too many, so I made a slide show 

Just a sec... not workingg :/

Grr, it's not working, I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, I'll check tomorrow


----------



## abra (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTe2FN0P-yw


Here they areee 

No music or anything haha  It's really baddddd.


----------



## mattluck3 (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought that was pretty good thanks for sharing that


----------



## abra (Dec 9, 2010)

mattluck3 said:


> I thought that was pretty good thanks for sharing that



Thanks!


----------



## Isa (Dec 9, 2010)

Awww your animal are sooo cute, I really liked the video   . Does your little one still live on food pellets? I think I saw another subtrate on another pic but I am not sure?


----------



## abra (Dec 9, 2010)

No, he lives on coconut coir/cypress mulch mix now  I'm about to post pictures of his new enclosure in a moment!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty cute, Abra:

I liked the lettering. Did you do that free hand, or is it a font?


----------



## abra (Dec 9, 2010)

A bunch of fonts I downloaded offline  If you tell me which ones I can tell you their names if you want. They're all free fonts


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 9, 2010)

That was awesome, you did a great job! I LOVED it!


----------



## abra (Dec 9, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> That was awesome, you did a great job! I LOVED it!



Thank you


----------



## Shelli (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL that was cute!! Very nice pets


----------



## Floof (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice little vid! I can definitely see the Boston in Minie! I love Bostons. I once had a Boston Terrier x Boxer mix who was an absolute riot!!!

Do you mind my asking how big Lily's enclosure is? I didn't see a picture of it in the vid... I ask because it seems 95% of people with Guinea pigs house them in the insanely small cages they sell at pet stores, which are way too small. Guineas are really active for their size--kind of like tortoises, lol! This is a great site for Guinea pig information. It especially focuses on housing. http://guineapigcages.com/ Lily is absolutely ADORABLE. If I didn't absolutely suck at taking care of small mammals, she'd have me really tempted to get a couple cavies of my own!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Good video.


----------

